# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  БХАТ "Чебеньки", 2007

## Антоха

Красиво смотрится... из далека

----------


## Антоха

Этими Су-24 уже никого не напугать... дровас

----------


## Антоха

гвардейский Су-17 №49... режут  :Frown:

----------


## Антоха

и еще один под разборкой.. борт №36

----------


## AC

Спасибо!
Она, кстати, не БХАТ. Она была БРС, а теперь просто авиабаза называется...

----------


## An-Z

:Eek:  и это всё??????????? ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЯ!

----------


## Антоха

> Спасибо!
> Она, кстати, не БХАТ. Она была БРС, а теперь просто авиабаза называется...


По поводу базы разделки я точно не знаю... например су-24 летают периодически и их пока не режут, а вот Су-17 конечно уже никто не хранит...

----------


## AndyK

"хранения" ли, "резерва" - суть одна. Су-24 на хранении стоят вон, значит и не только "база разделки".

----------


## [RUS] MK

Издалека все красиво...

А что это за сушки? 24М или просто 24? Их бы в войска!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

На втором снимке поста №2-простые.

----------


## mariokrijan

Great photos!! post more please! i love those machines from ex DDR!
did those machine flies when arrived in Chebenki from Germany? sad to see those beautiful machines scrapped :-(

----------


## Антоха

пара новых фотографий

----------


## Владимирза

Спасибо Антоха. Когда я носил курсанские погоны в 1959-1963г.г. мы в Чебеньках летали на ИЛ-28. Говоря словами моих внуков:классное было время. А живы ли Чебеньки.Ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## [RUS] MK

А их реально в воздух поднять?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Всем привет!Я новичок на этом форуме,поэтому сорри если что не так...


Да все так!  :Smile: 




> Ну если постараться-можно и поднять!Осенью-зимой 2007 так и отправили 7 бортов в Смуравьево.Собирали всем миром...С разных бортов снимали агрегаты и узлы...
> М-ок никогда в Чебеньках не было-токо чистые 24-ки.Летали они совсем немного...По календарям практически все вышли...Уже начали потихоньку резать...Половина уже стоит без движков-снимаем!


А зачем же тогда их в строевую часть отправили, если они уже НАСТОЛЬКО устарели? Странно как-то. А что это за Смуравьево можете пояснить? 




> Много фоток есть,если кому интересно-могу выложить...


Конечно! Ждем!

----------


## Тимоха

Смуравьево-это,если не ошибаюсь,722 БАП...Под Питером где-то...
Так мы сами удивлялись,ЗАЧЕМ!?По календарям летать им оставалось от силы год...Сейчас из этих бортов летает один только,остальные вроде как доноры...
Сорри,а как фото крепить?Не разберусь никак...

----------


## Тимоха

Вот еще чуток...

----------


## Тимоха

Вот еще парочка фоток

----------


## AC

> Смуравьево - это, если не ошибаюсь, 722 БАП... Под Питером где-то...


Да, это там...
Спасибо за фото!...  :Smile:

----------


## Тимоха

Качество фоток не очень...Так что сорри

----------


## Тимоха

Может интересует что-то более конкретное?Пишите,постараю  сь ответить/нафоткать...

----------


## Тимоха

вот еще чуток...

----------


## Тимоха

А вот так идет разделка...Раньше здесь еще и мигари 27-ые были...

----------


## Тимоха

Учения 2006

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за интересные и качественные фотки!
Пока заинтересовали конкретные борта на стоянке Су-24, можете указанные фрагменты сфотать покрупнее и эти же самолёты с другой стороны? Ну и рисунки, покрупнее.
Среди Су-17 интересуют машины с глазами и "Гвардией" и другими не увиденными рисунками.

----------


## Тимоха

конкретно что заинтересовало?Какой именно борт?Учтите,конкретное фото старое,так что эти борта могут быть уже попилены...

----------


## Тимоха

Су-17 фотка свежая,сфоткаю поближе...

----------


## Тимоха

Учения 2006

----------


## AndyK

Тимоха, ну например, конкретно интересует борт 27 с пастью из 20 гв.апиб. По моим сведениям он пока еще живой.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Качество фоток не очень...Так что сорри


Зря Вы так. По-моему качество очень даже ничего, да и ракурсы хорошие.




> Может интересует что-то более конкретное?Пишите,постараю  сь ответить/нафоткать...


Ага. Конкретно интересует борт на первой фотке вдалеке (см. вложение). Чего это у него так нос задран? Шасси сперли или это импровизированный памятник? Можете поближе показать?

Еще интересен этот Ми-8. Он принадлежит БХАТ или случайно залетел? Можно его фотки покрупнее?

----------


## AC

> Еще интересен этот Ми-8. Он принадлежит БХАТ или случайно залетел? Можно его фотки покрупнее?


В Чебеньках сидит еще и вертолетная эскадрилья...

----------


## Антоха

Отличные снимки!!! просто пять баллов! Примите от меня заказ на круговую съемку камуфляжа любого Су-17 с гвардейской эмблемой, верхние виды и деталировку бортового номера и самой эмблемы. А МиГ-27 вообще не осталось?

----------


## Тимоха

> Отличные снимки!!! просто пять баллов! Примите от меня заказ на круговую съемку камуфляжа любого Су-17 с гвардейской эмблемой, верхние виды и деталировку бортового номера и самой эмблемы. А МиГ-27 вообще не осталось?


Остался один мигарь,в ПАРМе...Хотели вроде как на памятник...Так и стоит там...

----------


## C-22

Приветствую Тимоха!

Отличные фото!!! Так держать!

Поддерживаю Антоху, пока есть возможность отснимите оставшиеся Су-17, как общие виды, так и деталировку.

Заранее огромное спасибо!

С уважением

----------


## Антоха

разрешите вас попросить детально отснять пятна камуфляжа этого МиГ-27?

----------


## Тимоха

> разрешите вас попросить детально отснять пятна камуфляжа этого МиГ-27?


Мигарь отсниму точно!Как-никак единственный...А вот отснять каждый Су-17,да еще и деталировку не обещаю...Как-никак и работать надо :Smile:

----------


## F378

а вот су-17 там стоял с открытыми фонарями ,это надо пониметь облетывется еще кое-что ?

----------


## Антоха

> Мигарь отсниму точно!Как-никак единственный...А вот отснять каждый Су-17,да еще и деталировку не обещаю...Как-никак и работать надо


и если остался его формуляр, то можно переписать боевой путь машины до Чебеньков?

----------


## Тимоха

> Приветствую Тимоха!
> 
> Отличные фото!!! Так держать!
> 
> Поддерживаю Антоху, пока есть возможность отснимите оставшиеся Су-17, как общие виды, так и деталировку.
> 
> Заранее огромное спасибо!
> 
> С уважением


А как ПРАВИЛЬНО снимать деталировку?Может есть какие-то методы?Научите плиз.Не сталкивался с этим раньше...

----------


## Тимоха

> а вот су-17 там стоял с открытыми фонарями ,это надо пониметь облетывется еще кое-что ?


Нет,сейчас не то что облеты-даже газовок не делаем...Крайний раз семнашка летала (и соответственно газовалась)весной 2007...А спарку с открытыми фонарями выкатывали к дню ВВС.

----------


## Тимоха

> и если остался его формуляр, то можно переписать боевой путь машины до Чебеньков?


Уууу!какой там формуляр!?Тут помню рылись,искали формуляр на движок,который должен был идти на завод...(движковые формуляры хранят более-менее,так как их надо с движком отдавать на завод).Так и не нашли...А о самолетных формулярах лучше промолчу...

----------


## Тимоха

Борт 56.Газовка в ТЭЧ.Экспонируется в Монино.Вроде бы крайняя летающая семнашка в России...Есть переговоры перелета!

----------


## Тимоха

Борт 35...Ушел на памятник в Екатеринбург вроде...

----------


## Тимоха

Линейка законсервированных Су-17М4 на 2-ом посту.Состояние практически заправляй и лети!...Год назад...Сейчас целых семнашек(с блоками и движками)осталось единицы...В основном стоят без блоков и двигателей...

----------


## Тимоха

Вертолетики...Ми-6 и "калашный ряд" Ми-8...Дрова...

----------


## Тимоха

Автограф кореянки(вроде)-космонавта в салоне нашего Ми-8...

----------


## Тимоха

Это было еще до меня...Млин,не успел посидеть в кабине Кайры...А так хотелось!Кайр здесь было много вроде бы...

----------


## AC

> Борт 56.Газовка в ТЭЧ. Экспонируется в Монино. Вроде бы крайняя летающая семнашка в России...


Не крайняя -- обсуждалось уже: на КнААПО летают еще заводские...  :Smile:

----------


## Тимоха

> Не крайняя -- обсуждалось уже: на КнААПО летают еще заводские...


Сорри,не знал...Эт радует,что летают еще!!!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да,здесь и вертушки сидят.Летающих всего 4 борта,да и те не без изъяна...Весной 3 перекрасили вот в такой вот камуфляж...А четвертый из капремонта...у него окраскадругая...Летают частенько...Смены 2 в неделю точно.Работают на космос.


Как-то даже необычно видеть РОССИЙСКИЙ Ми-8 в АНГАРЕ! Им бы, беднягам, всем по ангару... Например, из сендвич-панелей. Дешево и... хорошо!  :Smile: 




> Линейка законсервированных Су-17М4 на 2-ом посту.Состояние практически заправляй и лети!...Год назад...Сейчас целых семнашек(с блоками и движками)осталось единицы...В основном стоят без блоков и двигателей...


А чего же их тогда не продали, раз у них состояние такое? Деньжат бы лишних срубили и банановому государству бы помогли.  :Smile: 




> Сорри,не знал...Эт радует,что летают еще!!!




Отсюда: http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/gallery/eve...1st_flight.wbp

----------


## An-Z

> Вертолетики...Ми-6 и "калашный ряд" Ми-8...Дрова...


Красивые дрова! А можно сфотать Ми-8 №08 и за ним который стоит, с обоих бортов и эмблему крупно? И Ми-6 стоят? Их так же было бы полезно сфотать с обоих бортов и эмблему крупно.
Судя по всему мой вопрос про пару Су-24 остался незамеченным, живы ли те самолёты? (стр.3, сообщение №29) Можно ли их покрупнее сфотать..
А что касается отсъёма матчасти, то вот http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...-23s/index.htm пример отличного "валка". Су-17 и Су-24 (про МиГ-27 не говорю) подлежат безусловному тщательному отсъёму, где их ещё найдёшь в относительно не убитом виде.. те же Су-24 у вас есть как минимум двух последних блоков серий ( с 15, до 21 и с 21 по 27-ю). Поэтому если соберётесь совершить подвиг и отснять всё, что вас попросят, бы ло бы очень грамотно давать заводской номер отснятой машины, или  хотя бы серию..
А вдруг среди Су-17 есть Су-22? Не обращали внимания?

----------


## Тимоха

> Красивые дрова! А можно сфотать Ми-8 №08 и за ним который стоит, с обоих бортов и эмблему крупно? И Ми-6 стоят? Их так же было бы полезно сфотать с обоих бортов и эмблему крупно.
> Судя по всему мой вопрос про пару Су-24 остался незамеченным, живы ли те самолёты? (стр.3, сообщение №29) Можно ли их покрупнее сфотать..
> А что касается отсъёма матчасти, то вот http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...-23s/index.htm пример отличного "валка". Су-17 и Су-24 (про МиГ-27 не говорю) подлежат безусловному тщательному отсъёму, где их ещё найдёшь в относительно не убитом виде.. те же Су-24 у вас есть как минимум двух последних блоков серий ( с 15, до 21 и с 21 по 27-ю). Поэтому если соберётесь совершить подвиг и отснять всё, что вас попросят, бы ло бы очень грамотно давать заводской номер отснятой машины, или  хотя бы серию..
> А вдруг среди Су-17 есть Су-22? Не обращали внимания?


Да,среди семнашек были как раз 22-ые!Их еще "коммерческими" называли.Увы,попилены давно...
Борт 58 еще живой-обещал же,на неделе постараюсь пройтись по стоянке.Борт 11 уже к сожалению распилен...
24-ки у нас были начиная с 11-ой и по 27-ую кажется серий.Ранние серии уже распилены.На неделе узнаю точно что да как...

----------


## Serega

Тимоха, за фоты гранд-респект!!!! Это супер, жаль конешно что самоли пилят....




> Может интересует что-то более конкретное?Пишите,постараю  сь ответить/нафоткать...


 - Нам, маниакам камуфла, оттуда хотелось бы вот что:

 - миг-27 (тот что борт 46 на ваших фотах). Это самоль из 19 апиба, выведенного из Лерца (фрг).

по су-17 скажу после анализа фот чуть позжее.

----------


## Тимоха

Всем привет!Извиняйте,замотался немного...
Сбегал седня на грунт, борт 27 из Гросс-Дольна с акульей пастью...Жив самоль!Движок и блоки на месте!Даже кресло не рязряжено!!!Если наплевать на календари и подшаманить-думаю даже полетать сможет...Никто на памятник не хочет? :Biggrin: Седня торопился очень,бегом-бегом...Парочка фото...

PS.Можете писать на аську-428020942

----------


## Тимоха

А этот борт готов к снятию движка и...В общем его через пару дней не станет... :Frown: Откуда он?Может знает кто?Серийный 34918

----------


## Тимоха

Тот же борт...

----------


## Тимоха

О!нашел!Спасибо С-22!

----------


## Serega

> А этот борт готов к снятию движка и...В общем его через пару дней не станет...Откуда он?Может знает кто?Серийный 34918


 - это самоль из 20 гв. апиба из Темплина. Очень желательно успеть отфотать - на нем не ремонтный, а оригинальный заводской камуфл. Если можно - облазить его ВЕСЬ и сфотать все пятна.

----------


## AC

> А этот борт готов к снятию движка и...В общем его через пару дней не станет...Откуда он?Может знает кто?Серийный 34918


Этот:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7M4/1146008/L/
 :Cool:

----------


## AndyK

Тимоха, спасибо больше за фото! 

По Су-17-ым 
27-ой с пастью и 40 борта очень хочется виды сверху - НЧК, ПЧК, стабилизатор и т.п. (на 27-ой так и боковых видов желательно побольше). Инфа нужна дабы рисунок пятен камуфляжа реконструировать - крайне важно для моделистов-стендовиков и не только...
Кстати, 27-ой то сюрпризец преподнес. Оказывается ранее (до перекраса в ремонте и пасти) на нем была эмблема какая-то  :Confused:

----------


## F378

а книжки умные при миг-23бм отснять могешь?

----------


## Антоха

> Привет!
> отщелкал Су-17 борт 40 и ПТБ-2000...Останавливаться пока не собираюсьЕсть так же кучка книжек умных про миг-23БМ и движок АЛ-21Ф3...Возникла проблема-куда сливать фотки?Стоит ли ими загромождать форум или ничего страшного?


сюда и сливай! кроме нас они никому не интересны так что лучше места не найти :Biggrin:

----------


## Тимоха

> Спасибо за интересные и качественные фотки!
> Пока заинтересовали конкретные борта на стоянке Су-24, можете указанные фрагменты сфотать покрупнее и эти же самолёты с другой стороны? Ну и рисунки, покрупнее.
> Среди Су-17 интересуют машины с глазами и "Гвардией" и другими не увиденными рисунками.



Су-24 (18-15) Млавский борт 03 вид справа

----------


## Тимоха

Су-24 (19-15) Млавский борт 03 вид слева
Инет тормозит по-зверски!

----------


## Тимоха

Ми-6 на втором посту

----------


## Тимоха

Ми-6...Еще немного-и  порежут...

----------


## Тимоха

Ми-8.Борт 08

----------


## Тимоха

Ми-8.Санитарный типа

----------


## Тимоха

Су-14М4 гвардейский борт47

----------


## Тимоха

Су-17М3 глазастый борт 23

----------


## Тимоха

Су-17М4 борт 22

----------


## Тимоха

Су-17М4 гвардейский борт 41...Эмблема на хвосте замазана непонятно зачем...

----------


## Антоха

это просто праздник какой-то!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ёх-хооо!!! А МиГ-27 будеть??? очень хоца)))

----------


## Тимоха

Бутет и 27-ой мигарь...Инет тупит!!!

----------


## Тимоха

Су-17М4 гвардейский борт 46

----------


## Тимоха

Вот что за херня и как её обойти?Выскакивает когда хочу фотку прикрепить......

Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@forums.airforce.ru and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

----------


## Тимоха

Су-24 борт 58.  Так и не понял что за птица...

----------


## Тимоха

Су-24 Комсомольское изделие имени Зои Космодемьянской

----------


## Тимоха

Су-24 борт 60 с орлом на хвосте...Из Джиды?Таких бортов с точно такими же орлами 5-6 штук у нас...

----------


## Антоха

Тимоха, к тебе вопрос. а что делаютс со снятыми с Су-24 блоками и прочими частями? их складируют в ремфонд для передачи действующим полкам или все в переплавку?

----------


## Тимоха

Приходит машина-фура.Туда грузят и увозят...Дальше не знаю куда они деваются...

----------


## AndyK

Тимоха, огромное респектище за фото!
Это не инет, это движок форума глючит :Frown:  (Дмитрий можно что-нить сделать, такая тема попела а форум не даеть...)

На отсъем Су-17 и Миг-27 просьба большая, очень нужны виды сверху!!!
Одни боковики ценности не представляют, ибо нет целостнсоти и достоверности окраска ВСЕГО самоля.

----------


## C-22

Приветствую!

Тимоха, огромное спасибо за фото!

Удачи!

----------


## Тимоха

С-22 отдельное спасибо!

----------


## Антоха

самоцензура?  :Confused:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Тимоха - все, кто пускает слюни в этой ветке, с огромной радостью "примут в дар"  :Wink:  и будут безмерно благодарны, если по каждому находящемуся борту Вы сумеете выполнить одинаковую программу:
- пощелкать по кругу, сверху и снизу, плюс эмблемы и зав. номер.
- поискать формуляр или любой учётный лист, журнал или что угодно с намеком на перемещение борта в процессе эксплуатации.
Реальной угрозы боеспособности нашим ВВС раскрытие данных сведений не представляет, а вот исторический интерес тут огромен у всех. И поскольку это действительно много возни, предлагаю начинать с тех, которые под ножами стоят и канут в лету быстрее других. В общем, фотайте, дружище !  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Ми-8...


Ваши Ми-8 за работой:
http://visualrian.ru/lists/item/29267

----------


## Micro

*Тимоха*, ооочень интересуют заводские номера Ми-6 и Ми-8 на хранении.  :Cool:

----------


## tehcat

> Может интересует что-то более конкретное?Пишите,постараю  сь ответить/нафоткать...


Слышь Тимоха а спарка с бортовым 49 и белыми бровями - окантовкой вокруг глаза случайно не попадалась? А М4-ый с нарисованной  на фюзеляже слева под кабиной бомбой и надписью "не курить"?

----------


## Hurtman

> Ваши Ми-8 за работой:
> http://visualrian.ru/lists/item/29267


Это Троицкие борта, не Чебеньки

----------


## Петр Берестовой

ТИМОХА, огромное спасибо за фото! 
Подскажите, а не завалялись (застоялись) ли Су-17м3 с дракончиками на вз случайно? Мечты мечты.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> Приходит машина-фура.Туда грузят и увозят...Дальше не знаю куда они деваются...


Это ваше хозяйство?...  :Smile: 
http://www.ruslom.ru/?page=topick&lastmess&id=1463

----------


## Антоха

> Это ваше хозяйство?... 
> http://www.ruslom.ru/?page=topick&lastmess&id=1463


ахренеть  :Eek:

----------


## Daemonmike

> ахренеть


Ага распродают все, причем открыто и безнаказанно.

----------


## Тимоха

> Это ваше хозяйство?... 
> http://www.ruslom.ru/?page=topick&lastmess&id=1463


Да,это наше.Продают-то голые корпуса,блоки все снимают.Движки тож все снимаются и отправляются на завод.Кабина-полностью раскурочена....В общем,интересно если ток на памятник или как лом.Ничего секретного там в помине нет.А ресурсы-они ж вышли,по крайней мере Су-24 пилят когда календари выходят.А Су-17М4-есть машины 88-го года выпуска с налетом около 400 часов,простояли они у нас лет 15,на них надо было летать и летать!!!Кстати,тут нам давеча пригнали несколько Су-24МР,ждем еще некоторое кол-во.Так что беда не в том что пилят,а в том что на замену новые самолетики не делают...

----------


## Тимоха

> Тимоха - все, кто пускает слюни в этой ветке, с огромной радостью "примут в дар"  и будут безмерно благодарны, если по каждому находящемуся борту Вы сумеете выполнить одинаковую программу:
> - пощелкать по кругу, сверху и снизу, плюс эмблемы и зав. номер.
> - поискать формуляр или любой учётный лист, журнал или что угодно с намеком на перемещение борта в процессе эксплуатации.
> Реальной угрозы боеспособности нашим ВВС раскрытие данных сведений не представляет, а вот исторический интерес тут огромен у всех. И поскольку это действительно много возни, предлагаю начинать с тех, которые под ножами стоят и канут в лету быстрее других. В общем, фотайте, дружище !


Вы хоть представляете чего просите?Это абсолютно нереально!!!  1.Времени нет столько!Я ж на службе и занят делами. 2.Никто в формулярах рыться часами и фотать не позволит.Хоть у нас и лояльно относятся к фото,но могут возникнуть проблемы,поэтому наглеть я не стану...

----------


## Тимоха

> ТИМОХА, огромное спасибо за фото! 
> Подскажите, а не завалялись (застоялись) ли Су-17м3 с дракончиками на вз случайно? Мечты мечты....


1.Все Су-17 какие оставались к осени 2008 я отщелкал.Общие виды бортов слева по полету.Часть бортов(штук 17)полностью отщелкал,на камуфло. 
2.Все эмблемы на Су-24 так же отщелкал.Общий вид борта и отдельно эмблемы.
3.МиГ-27,который в ПАРМе стоит,отснят полностью на камуфло.

----------


## Тимоха

> самоцензура?


Да.Проблемы лишние мне не нужны-я еще служу.

----------


## Тимоха

> *Тимоха*, ооочень интересуют заводские номера Ми-6 и Ми-8 на хранении.


С этим щас сложней.Их огородили проволокой и пост передали другому караулу.Мотыляться теперь там с фотиком что-то нет желания...Сорри.

----------


## Тимоха

Если кому интересно-движок с борта 56,который в Монино передали.Движок вернулся в Чебеньки и ожидает отправки на завод.

----------


## Тимоха

А это с МиГ-27,который в ПАРМе.

----------


## Тимоха

Чебеньки весной....Тонем! :Biggrin: 

ЗЫ:часть фото предоставлено моим другом.

----------


## Тимоха

Су-24МР.Недавно сели.

----------


## Тимоха

Отправка движков на завод.

----------


## Тимоха

Утилизация в ПАРМе.

----------


## Тимоха

Тоже ПАРМ.

----------


## Тимоха

Немного фоток с учений Центр-2008

----------


## Тимоха

Какой-то перелет был...

----------


## Тимоха

Зима млин в конце апреля....

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Су-24МР.Недавно сели.


А откуда они?




> Тоже ПАРМ.


И откуда борт 51 белый, если не секрет?

----------


## Тимоха

Готовим борт в Иркутск,в училище...Расстыковка плоскостей,замена движков...В Оренбург-2 добирались по автодороге на буксире за АПА.

----------


## AC

> Готовим борт в Иркутск,в училище... Расстыковка плоскостей,замена движков... В Оренбург-2 добирались по автодороге на буксире за АПА.


Да уж... А училища то и нету уже того...

----------


## AC

> Какой-то перелет был...


А не на тот же "Запад-2008" был тот перелет?... По крайней мере, тот самый Ми-24П "33 белый", который на фото, участвовал в тех самых учениях в Донгузе, что и те самые Су-24...  :Cool:

----------


## Тимоха

> Да уж... А училища то и нету уже того...


Дык поэтому и стоит как вкопанный в Оренбурге на аэродроме!Вот он,под крылом Ил-76.

----------


## Тимоха

> А не на тот же "Запад-2008" был тот перелет?... По крайней мере, тот самый Ми-24П "33 белый", который на фото, участвовал в тех самых учениях в Донгузе, что и те самые Су-24...


Может и был Запад 2008...Но неувязочка!Ми-24П в начале июля у нас были,а 24-ки с Лебяжки прилетели тока в начале сентября где-то.Неужто учения длятся по 2 с лишним месяца?

----------


## Тимоха

Зимой в Чебеньках

----------


## Тимоха

Просто зимние фотки и подготовка к съему движков,на улице прямо снимаем,в снегу. :Biggrin:

----------


## Тимоха

Всякая всячина...

ЗЫ:Повторюсь,некоторые фотки не мои-друг дал,назовем его Александром.

----------


## Тимоха

Памятник+машинки...Что-то уже не по теме поперло,заканчиваю :Biggrin:

----------


## Тимоха

> А откуда они?
> 
> 
> 
> И откуда борт 51 белый, если не секрет?


МР-ки с Бады.А 51 наш был,до Чебеньков не знаю где летал.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> 1.Все Су-17 какие оставались к осени 2008 я отщелкал.Общие виды бортов слева по полету.Часть бортов(штук 17)полностью отщелкал,на камуфло.


Если Вас не затруднит, гляньте плз в своем архиве, нет ли там искомых с дракончиками. Такой симпатичный дракоша нарисован на голубом фоне, бонбу в лапках(?) держит=)

----------


## Serega

> Если Вас не затруднит, гляньте плз в своем архиве, нет ли там искомых с дракончиками. Такой симпатичный дракоша нарисован на голубом фоне, бонбу в лапках(?) держит=)


 - там нет таких самолей, Петь.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> МР-ки с Бады.А 51 наш был,до Чебеньков не знаю где летал.


Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> МР-ки с Бады...


Скоро будут и из других мест -- ждите!...  :Smile:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - там нет таких самолей, Петь.


Понял. Жаль=( А их фотки хоть какие то в природе есть? Или все схемы окраса - "вариации на тему"?

----------


## Тимоха

> Скоро будут и из других мест -- ждите!...


Да мне уже не дождаться...Увольняюсь в конце июля:)))

----------


## Тимоха

Вот эти борта называли "коммерческими"...Фотки сделаны в конце 2007.Может кому-то интересно будет...

----------


## airframe28

Еще бы конечно интересно. Тимоха. огромный спасиб за все что вы тут выкладываете.

----------


## AC

> Не крайняя -- обсуждалось уже: на КнААПО летают еще заводские...





> Сорри,не знал...Эт радует,что летают еще!!!


На КнААПО их две.
Су-22УМ3 №802:
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...6&d=1248026496
И Су-17УМ3 №804:
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...8&d=1248001477
Фото с 75-летия КнААПО 18 июля -- отседа:
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=23569

----------


## Диман

Это чебеньки из Оренбургской области?Живу в Орене хочу узнать вход на аэродром как через знакомых или свободный.

----------


## 761uap

> Вот эти борта называли "коммерческими"...Фотки сделаны в конце 2007.Может кому-то интересно будет...


очень интересный репортаж получился.а сейчас уже не возможности поснимат общие фоны стоянок?

----------


## Hurtman

в гугл мэпс можно общие фоны посмотреть с 6-8 летним опозданием

----------


## Hurtman

Последнее пристанище самолетов в Чебеньках, здесь их превращают в груду железа

----------


## Hurtman

Вид на чебеньки из летящего вертолета (Учения 2008, техника принадлежности различных частей большинство на сей день расформировано)

----------


## Hurtman

(09)  - Заводской номер	9721618
Дата изготовления	24.05.72
Дата ввода в эксплуатацию	28.09.72
,9754845(01) ,9754742(02) - номера Ми 8Т ранее эксплуатировались в оренбурге относились к отдельному звену, при управлении Оренбургского летного училища (насколько мне известно) крайний полет в 1998 - 2000г в декабре 2009 фактически прекратили свое существование. На фото крайние три в калашном ряде справа.

----------


## Hurtman

726707, 726704, 726807, 715501В, 0651 (24,26,27,28,29) - номера Ми - 6А, фактически утилизированы, крайние полеты на отдельных машинах прекращены в 88-89г, последняя машина под номером 25 летала в 1999г (после САИ аэр. Кольцово восст. не подлежал )

----------


## AC

А это не с Чебеньков ли борт в Пушкине теперь???
Май 2010 г.:
http://russianplanes.net/ID21420

----------


## pita

Нет, не с Чебеньков . Это газовка после ремонта . Шаталовский .

----------


## AC

> Нет, не с Чебеньков . Это газовка после ремонта . Шаталовский .


Понял Вас, спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## Micro

*Hurtman*, спасибо большое за эти фотки! 
Какого цвета были бортовые номера этих Ми-8 и Ми-6, синего? 

Думаю, что 27 не 726807, а 726801. 

Заводской № 25 не известен, случайно?

----------


## Диман

Я говорю как в Чебеньки попасть можно?Тимоха?

----------


## Hurtman

смотря откуда добираться, любым транспортом кроме морского :Smile:

----------


## Hurtman

> *Hurtman*, спасибо большое за эти фотки! 
> Какого цвета были бортовые номера этих Ми-8 и Ми-6, синего? 
> 
> Думаю, что 27 не 726807, а 726801. 
> 
> Заводской № 25 не известен, случайно?


номера ми-6 все синие, Ми-8 отчасти синие(те, что принадлежали ПСС), те, что были переданы из других мест (из Кинель-Черкас) имели номера красного цвета , зав. номер Ми-6 № 25 к сожалению не знаю видимо формуляры на этот борт после САИ были уничтожены или переданы другой организации

----------


## Диман

Эт понятно что всем транспортом кроме морского ,но как бы попасть поглазеть на технику которая там есть)а так не далеко живу)

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24 (18-15) Млавский борт 03 вид справа


277-й бап с базированием на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба).Этот Су-24 б/н 03 белый похоже такие рисунки получил уже ближе к моменту перевооружения 277-го бап с Су-24 на Су-24М.

----------


## Fencer

Похоже на сегодняшний момент вся авиатехника в Чебеньках утилизирована.Очень жаль.Хотелось бы увидеть фотографии Су-24-х 277-го бап.

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24 (18-15) Млавский борт 03 вид справа


Су-24 б/н 03 белый с красной окантовкой (заводской № 1915313) 277-го Млавского бап (в/ч 44346,а/д Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба)) (журнал "Мир авиации").Кто-нибудь подскажет в каком номере журнала "Мир авиации" это было.Хотелось бы посмотреть в оригинале.

----------


## Fencer

> Су-22УМ3 №802:
> Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU


Су-22УМЗК б/н 802 красный с белой окантовкой (заводской № 17532370302,серийный № 70-02) на праздновании 80-летия КнААЗ 16 августа 2014 года.

----------


## Fencer

> Су-17УМ3 №804:
> http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...8&d=1248001477
> Фото с 75-летия КнААПО 18 июля -- отседа:
> Программа праздника к 75-летию КНААПО - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU


Су-17УМЗ б/н 804 красный с белой окантовкой (заводской № 17532364717,серийный № 64-17) на праздновании 80-летия КнААЗ 16 августа 2014 года.

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24 б/н 03 белый с красной окантовкой (заводской № 1915313) 277-го Млавского бап (в/ч 44346,а/д Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба)) (журнал "Мир авиации").Кто-нибудь подскажет в каком номере журнала "Мир авиации" это было.Хотелось бы посмотреть в оригинале.


Нашел уже сам."Мир авиации" № 3 за 1998 год.

----------


## AC

Чебеньки пополняются???
Челябинские летчики доставили в Оренбуржье снятые с вооружения вертолеты - AEX.RU

----------

